# Royal Hudson



## jafaman (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen or know of a source for a G-scale (electric) Hudson of the H series that the Canadian Pacific used in the 30's and 40's that became the Royal Hudson's road number 2860 (and others similar)??


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The only commercial model of a CPR H1c through H1e is the live steam model recently produced by Accucraft. A few are still available I believe.

No production electric model in 1:32 or 1:29 scales has ever been produced.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## jafaman (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Doug


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jafaman - this is a short compendium of clips of my AccuCraft RH #2860 running over at a friend's track a couple of mumfs ago, before a few very necessary tweex were carried out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuZafSwNPfQ 

The eight cars behind it were not even noticed - the Lakeside Steamers over in Ontario have had twenty-one custom-built Grove-style cars behind one and on aother occasion about 45 freight cars. The loco hardly noticed them either. 

Enjoy!

tac
Ottawa Valley Garden Railway society [www.ovgrs.org]

PS - the gent in the natty if voluminous short pants is most categorically NOT me!


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Tac 

can you advise - what make are the cars behind the Royal hudon - are they USA Trains - look damn good and match the loco a treat 

PHIl


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
Your Hudson looks great. We dont have one down here, why dont you boogy over the waters and Steve and the guys will trest you to some good Texas BBq r steaks or whatever.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Johnsop on 07 Aug 2009 04:57 PM 
Tac 

can you advise - what make are the cars behind the Royal hudon - are they USA Trains - look damn good and match the loco a treat 

PHIl 
I'm sorry, BUT they do not look good, and certainly DON'T match, the Canadian Pacific Royal Hudson. 
Perhaps if they were painted Tuscan they 'might' look better, but I doubt it.
It's CP cars, or freight, and nothing else.
However, it's your train, so you can pull whatever you like!!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, Mr Leech, they only look good if you haven't seen Alan Wright's beautiful and correct cars. Sadly, I seem to be the only one in my part of the world who has a Royal Hudson that works, let alone the whole consist of cars to haul behind it. I confess to having one of his cars though, and very nice it is too. And then, as they say, the pound took a dive against the dollar, and all my plans went pear-shaped. Living, as we do, in three countires, can be a mite taxing in more ways than one.

As for the train in the movie clip, you can view it as a test train of available cars, and ignore the type and style, or you can be scathing about it. I think, however, you would agree that the alternative, sixteen Southern Daylight cars, would have been waaaaay over the top. 

The cars in the clip AristoCraft's shorty cars, and are not the very fine scale length offerings from USA Trains.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
Here are some photos of my Accucraft Royal Hudson pulling a set of David Leech Canadian Pacific Railway curved sided cars that are prototypically correct for this loco.
I think that it looks a lot better than NYC cars!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada









































From Peter Bunce - moderator, two taps of the spacebar added between photos David, to make them display under each other. The topic was 'way too wide' otherwise!

That is a very impressive loco & train!


----------

